# Making someone into Yoda in Photoshop Elements



## Vautrin (Feb 19, 2011)

So, as a practical joke, I'm trying to photoshop somebody's face onto Yoda's body.

I've tried in Photoshop elements, and it just doesn't look right.  I can get the head on the body, I can tint the face green, but it's not the right green.  I've tried substituting skin tones with tones from the real yoda's face, but I just can't get the skin right.

I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions on what tools / techniques to use?

I don't really need a step by step, but am just looking for suggestions...   It really seems like a cool opportunity to learn, and would appreciate any help.

Lastly, I also tried cutting out just the face, but it just didn't look right...  Maybe that would be a better technique, but not sure how I could make the face merge into yodas?


----------



## SlickSalmon (Feb 19, 2011)

This is a pretty classic Photoshop move, and Elements should be able to handle it.  It's a lot of careful technique.  Not knowing what you did makes it difficult to respond with improvements.


----------



## Bynx (Feb 20, 2011)

There are morph programs you can use to get the face to look like the face yet also look like yoda. You select the image between the two you want. Its kinda neat to see.


----------

